# regulations on electric bikes?



## marc1337 (Aug 11, 2009)

Let's say I have an electric bicycle (not motorcycle) do you need some kind of insurance ? Is there a maximum weight or speed before you need insurance? I live in quebec, canada and regulations probably depends on the country laws but I was wondering about others.
thanks


----------



## Electron Power (Jan 2, 2013)

Hmm, 3 week and no respond? Maybe everyone have same thought as I.

Scratch head and say: "none that I know of"


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

here is a collection of laws from all over the world.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_bicycle_laws


----------

